# Farmer Genocide in South Africa



## longknife (Mar 12, 2018)

Because blacks are killing whites, the world's media is ignoring these atrocities.

_Brutality of this sort is far from unique, with civil rights group AfriForum writing that “the horror experienced during farm tortures is almost incomprehensible” in 2014._

……_All told, 1,187 farmers, 490 family members, 147 farm employees, and 24 farm visitors are known to have been murdered between 1998 and the end of 2016 — although the true figure is estimated at between 3,000 and 4,000._

……_White South Africans fear the killings have the tacit support of the ruling African National Congress, with President Jacob Zuma defending the singing of the revolutionary song ‘Kill the Farmer, Kill the Boer’, and one his MPs crying out “Bury them alive!” during a recent parliamentary debate._

_Remember all those bilious celebrities who belched outrage over Apartheid? Not a peep from them about this._

From South African Farm Killings Reach Level of Genocide


----------



## Coyote (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't think you can call it genocide at this point ...but I would say it's a troubling statistic that has not been adequately addressed by the majority government.

South African farm attacks - Wikipedia
The *South African farm attacks* refer to reports that white South African farmers are murdered at a higher rate than the murder rate in the general population of South Africa. A November 2017 analysis by the BBC found that there are* insufficient data to estimate a murder rate for South African farmers*.[1] Between 1994 and March 2012, there had been 361,015 murders in all of South Africa and between 1990 and March 2012, there had been an estimated 1,544 murders on South African farms of which 208 of the victims were Black.[2] The data for farm attacks is self-reported to a commercial farmer's union, Transvaal Agricultural Union. The last government analysis of farm attack victims by race was conducted in 2001. In their report, the police’s Crime Information Analysis Centre stated that of the 1,398 people attacked on farms, 61.6% were white, 33.3% were black, 4.4% were Asian and 0.7% were listed as “other”. Statistics of race are no longer collected.[3] In January 2015, AfriForum reported that there has been an increase in farm attacks and murders in the previous five years.[4] White poverty is also on the rise.[5]


----------



## waltky (Mar 12, 2018)

South Africa goin' the way of Zimbabwe...

... soon the people will starve.


----------



## longknife (Mar 23, 2018)

*Australia Defies 'Crazy Lefties", Confirms Promise to Aid White Minority South African Farmers*

Any surprise that when minorities gain power they become the worst racists of all? So it's great one nation is standing up for the South African white farmers who are being driven by their lands by blacks who have gained power in that land.

“_If you look at the footage and read the stories, you hear the accounts, it’s a horrific circumstance they face,” Dutton had said, arguing that South Africa’s farmers “deserve special attention”._

“_I do think, on the information that I’ve seen, people do need help and they need help from a civilised country like ours,” he added — prompting furious demands for a retraction from the South African government._

_But rather than welcoming the country’s white minority as refugees, as they would for almost any other group, left-liberal media outlets and pro-migration non-governmental organisations (NGOs) were quick to condemn Dutton, insisting the farmers should be left to their fate._

“_Instead of white South African farmers, Dutton should listen to the moving stories from people on Manus and Nauru who have fled persecution,” complained Elaine Pearson, who leads Human Rights Watch in Australia, referring to the illegal boat migrants Australia redirects to the Pacific island nations in order to disincentivise their dangerous journeys._

“_International law doesn’t let Australia pick and choose refugees on the basis of [the] colour of their skin,” she sniffed._

This from Leftists Enraged by 'Ridiculously Racist' Australian Proposal to Help South Africa's White Farmers with the original story @ Australia Defies 'Crazy Lefties', Confirms Promise to Aid White Minority South African Farmers that says the Australian Home Affairs Minister Peter Dutton is going ahead with his plan to give those farmers special consideration in allowing them refuge in his country.

Good for him. Why can't the USA do the same?


----------



## 52ndStreet (Mar 24, 2018)

longknife said:


> Because blacks are killing whites, the world's media is ignoring these atrocities.
> 
> _Brutality of this sort is far from unique, with civil rights group AfriForum writing that “the horror experienced during farm tortures is almost incomprehensible” in 2014._
> 
> ...



What about when the Whites first came to South Africa and slaughtered Thousands of Zulus for there land.!!??
Payback is a Bitch Eh.!/ You need to shut up and realize what goes around comes right back around.!!


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 24, 2018)

52ndStreet said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Because blacks are killing whites, the world's media is ignoring these atrocities.
> ...




This ^^^^^^^^ brainless emotionalism is why more progress isn't made in moving forward together.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Mar 24, 2018)

52ndStreet said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Because blacks are killing whites, the world's media is ignoring these atrocities.
> ...



Neither longknife nor any of the farmers slaughtered anybody, you utter moron.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 24, 2018)

longknife said:


> Because blacks are killing whites, the world's media is ignoring these atrocities.
> 
> _Brutality of this sort is far from unique, with civil rights group AfriForum writing that “the horror experienced during farm tortures is almost incomprehensible” in 2014._
> 
> ...



But that's probably because blacks make up most of the poor. 

Which means they're most likely to make up most of the murderers who GET CAUGHT. 

They're most likely to commit economic crimes, some of which might put them into situations where they might end up committing murder. 

Whites have a lot more money than blacks. 

This is the average salary in South Africa by race and industry

White median salary is 16,581 compared to 5,445 for black people.

Yeah, white people are the richest, they're 3 times richer on average than black people. So they're 3 times more likely to targeted for crimes. 

There's a reason rich people in South Africa live surrounded by barbed wire, electric fences and spend a lot of money on security. 

But the reality is that white people don't die as frequently as black people. 

https://issafrica.s3.amazonaws.com/site/uploads/CQ30SILBER.PDF

"Black South Africans are much more likely to be victims of crime, largely because they are less able to afford the protections and security measures which most white South Africans, as still privileged citizens, are able to acquire."

Whites make up 10.2% of the population and suffer 9.69% of all unnatural deaths. LOWER than their population numbers.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Mar 25, 2018)

frigidweirdo said:


> longknife said:
> 
> 
> > Because blacks are killing whites, the world's media is ignoring these atrocities.
> ...



The white robber barons have stolen out so much wealth already, I think it is in the billions. When are you Whites going to realize that you Europeans have raped the African Continent and the people in other African countries . Not just South Africa. Stop trying to justify what whites are doing and have done, and tell them all to leave South Africa while they still have a chance to leave!!


----------



## Unkotare (Mar 25, 2018)

52ndStreet said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...


Oooops


----------



## frigidweirdo (Mar 25, 2018)

52ndStreet said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > longknife said:
> ...



What you're saying bears no reality to what I said.

You don't know my race. You don't know a single thing about me, you just make silly assumptions based on what you want to believe.


----------



## 52ndStreet (Apr 2, 2018)

Whites in South Africa are  experiencing what they did to blacks 200 years ago.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 2, 2018)

52ndStreet said:


> Whites in South Africa are  experiencing what they did to blacks 200 years ago.




You want to apply that to everything? If an ancestor of yours committed a crime (up to 200 years ago), are you willing to take his seat today?


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2018)

Coyote said:


> I don't think you can call it genocide at this point ...but I would say it's a troubling statistic that has not been adequately addressed by the majority government.
> 
> South African farm attacks - Wikipedia
> The *South African farm attacks* refer to reports that white South African farmers are murdered at a higher rate than the murder rate in the general population of South Africa. A November 2017 analysis by the BBC found that there are* insufficient data to estimate a murder rate for South African farmers*.[1] Between 1994 and March 2012, there had been 361,015 murders in all of South Africa and between 1990 and March 2012, there had been an estimated 1,544 murders on South African farms of which 208 of the victims were Black.[2] The data for farm attacks is self-reported to a commercial farmer's union, Transvaal Agricultural Union. The last government analysis of farm attack victims by race was conducted in 2001. In their report, the police’s Crime Information Analysis Centre stated that of the 1,398 people attacked on farms, 61.6% were white, 33.3% were black, 4.4% were Asian and 0.7% were listed as “other”. Statistics of race are no longer collected.[3] In January 2015, AfriForum reported that there has been an increase in farm attacks and murders in the previous five years.[4] White poverty is also on the rise.[5]



LMFAO OMFG what is wrong with you people when is it GENOCIDE when bodies are piled on top of each other like the days of Hitler and pictures are taken. WTF!!!!




“Then he raped me, and I thought it was over. Then the next man came in and raped me and then the third man did the same.”





Hannetjie Ludik and her husband were robbed four days before Christmas last year (Hannetjie Ludik)
No one has been arrested over the robbery of Ms Ludik’s property or her rape. Similarly, no one has been charged with the murder of Kyle Stols. 



Farmers in South Africa say they are being attacked, raped and killed – but it's being ignored


And you same gawd dam idiots welcome ILLEGAL flopping on into our country via the CARAVAN......


----------



## Coyote (Apr 2, 2018)

MindWars said:


> Coyote said:
> 
> 
> > I don't think you can call it genocide at this point ...but I would say it's a troubling statistic that has not been adequately addressed by the majority government.
> ...


Where are the piles of bodies?


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2018)

Coyote said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



Well guess your fantasy can continue since they BURN THEM.. last I saw...


----------



## MindWars (Apr 2, 2018)

Coyote said:


> MindWars said:
> 
> 
> > Coyote said:
> ...



What kind of stomach do you have ,  this has been going on for a long time......
Hope you can bare to look at it 









http://www.genocidewatch.org/images/White_Genocide_TVA.pdf


Oh and by the way PICTURES OF BODIES NEVER soothe you leftist because all you do is turn around and day " it's fake"  there is no proving anything to you Trump haters.......honest to gawd.


----------



## MindWars (Apr 3, 2018)

The Future of the West – Suidlanders


----------



## MindWars (Apr 3, 2018)

Alex Jones on Twitter


----------



## BULLDOG (Apr 3, 2018)

longknife said:


> *Australia Defies 'Crazy Lefties", Confirms Promise to Aid White Minority South African Farmers*
> 
> Any surprise that when minorities gain power they become the worst racists of all? So it's great one nation is standing up for the South African white farmers who are being driven by their lands by blacks who have gained power in that land.
> 
> ...



The minority whites in South Africa recently lost power a few decades ago. Are you afraid they will take over, and have minorities in power again?


----------



## pismoe (Apr 21, 2018)

thanks for this thread , more info on whats going on in 's. africa' is important and good for the Aussies .    The more skilled White Farmers relocated to Australia the better for both the Farmers and the Aussies Longknife .


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 22, 2018)

pismoe said:


> thanks for this thread , more info on whats going on in 's. africa' is important and good for the Aussies .    The more skilled White Farmers relocated to Australia the better for both the Farmers and the Aussies Longknife .



As long as they're not Catholic, right bigot?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (May 2, 2018)

OP is made up crap.

Fact check: Were 400 white South African farmers murdered last year?


----------



## Tilly (Aug 3, 2018)

*South Africa on brink of ‘ANARCHY’ as president demands white farmers’ land is SEIZED*
*SOUTH Africa’s white farmers have hit out in anger at the government’s decision to agree to constitutional changes to seize land from them.*

*South Africa on brink of ‘ANARCHY’ as president demands white farmers’ land is SEIZED*

Well, we knew it was coming.


----------



## Tilly (Aug 3, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> OP is made up crap.
> 
> Fact check: Were 400 white South African farmers murdered last year?


From your own link:

There are no official statistics available for the past 12 months.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Aug 5, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > OP is made up crap.
> ...


Which underlines that the op was a load of crap. Thanks Tilly.


----------



## Tilly (Aug 5, 2018)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Tilly said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


No, it underlines that you have no idea if the claim is true or not, yet you stupidly posted it anyway!


----------



## pismoe (Aug 5, 2018)

Tilly said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > OP is made up crap.
> ...


-----------------------------------------   of course there are no Official Stat ,  NO STATS is how the savages that run that government hide things .    I don't think that 'idi amin' government kept stats on how many people 'idi amin'  murdered  and then ATE either .    Hey , the whole place is 'africa'   Tilly .


----------

